# Famiglia felice



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2021)

Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

Domandona da 1 milione di euro forse 2...
Una mia conoscente ci ha sempre definitivo una bellissima famiglia e una coppia affiatata....
Me lo ripeteva in continuazione 
Posso dirti che nella mia cerchia di amici...ne ho di famiglie felici...almeno quello che fanno trapelare all esterno...una in particolare...sono in 4 e vivono veramente felici tutti insieme!!!!
Lei è un angelo...lui un uomo con una dignità e una umanità incredibile...
Ma ...poi in casa propria sono certa che ognuno abbia i suoi scheletri ...belli nascosti...chi minori chi maggiori...


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


sono ste cose che mi ricordano perchè devo picchiarti all'ora dei Vespri


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


Non è quella del mulino bianco, forse la definizione che più si avvicina è quella di persone, genitori, figli, che sono vivono con partecipazione le vicende degli altri componenti, a prescindere dal loro destino.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


Direi, quando tutti partecipano con gesti concreti.
Quantomeno nella mia accade questo.
Nella altre non saprei.
L’argomento di ieri sera a tavola e‘ stato: in che data siamo stati concepiti per nascere nei giorni dei nostri compleanni.
E vai a spiega‘ OginoKnaus.... e l’ovulazione...e i giorni della fertilità...e la temperatura basale...e la minkia che non sempre spara nel posto giusto...e siamo stati a tavola due ore al posto dei soliti 22 minuti..,


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Domandona da 1 milione di euro forse 2...
> Una mia conoscente ci ha sempre definitivo una bellissima famiglia e una coppia affiatata....
> Me lo ripeteva in continuazione
> Posso dirti che nella mia cerchia di amici...ne ho di famiglie felici...almeno quello che fanno trapelare all esterno...una in particolare...sono in 4 e vivono veramente felici tutti insieme!!!!
> ...


E ti sorprendi 
chi più e chi meno ha beghe soventi in casa  di varia natura .
Le serie sono dinamiche di coppia ,ma quelle trapelano solo in privato e se non si dicono sfocia tutto in casini immani, vedi quelli qui narrati.
Le altre problematiche come :figli,bollette ,vacanze ,mangiare ecc. ecc ,se ne discute .si fa quello che fanno i politici cioè si analizzano si cercano compromessi e ci si arrangia o anche si condivide una ragione che non ci trova tanto d'accordo.
Questo per dire che la vita di coppia è sempre un compromesso che si deve trovare nel parlare ma nel primo punto che ho citato, il segreto della nostra insoddisfazione non detto o non presa sul serio ci ha portato qui nel forum per quello che ci è successo.Che miscuglio ho fatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> E ti sorprendi
> chi più e chi meno ha beghe soventi in casa  di varia natura .
> Le serie sono dinamiche di coppia ,ma quelle trapelano solo in privato e se non si dicono sfocia tutto in casini immani, vedi quelli qui narrati.
> Le altre problematiche come :figli,bollette ,vacanze ,mangiare ecc. ecc ,se ne discute .si fa quello che fanno i politici cioè si analizzano si cercano compromessi e ci si arrangia o anche si condivide una ragione che non ci trova tanto d'accordo.
> Questo per dire che la vita di coppia è sempre un compromesso che si deve trovare nel parlare ma nel primo punto che ho citato, il segreto della nostra insoddisfazione non detto o non presa sul serio ci ha portato qui nel forum per quello che ci è successo.Che miscuglio ho fatto


Chi è finito qui... sicuramente non ha la famiglia del mulino bianco....
Almeno vale per me..ma almeno qua si trova un confronto..una cazziata...un qualcosa lo trovi sempre...


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


Domanda difficilissima.
La famiglia felice è composta da persone che hanno rispetto per se stesse e per le altre. Stanno bene insieme, anche se fanno cose diverse. Pensano poco e amano tanto. 
Io ho sempre associato la famiglia al profumo del pane. Ti fa venire fame e allo stesso tempo ti riempie la pancia.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo voi com’è la famiglia felice simile alle altre?


Noi ce l'abbiamo.  Credo sia in bagno, insieme alle Leggy della Polistil.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Domandona da 1 milione di euro forse 2...
> Una mia conoscente ci ha sempre definitivo una bellissima famiglia e una coppia affiatata....
> Me lo ripeteva in continuazione
> Posso dirti che nella mia cerchia di amici...ne ho di famiglie felici...almeno quello che fanno trapelare all esterno...una in particolare...sono in 4 e vivono veramente felici tutti insieme!!!!
> ...


Ieri sera una tipa mi ha detto che scorpione e toro sono l'accoppiata perfetta. 
La famiglia felice secondo me è quella in cui tutti gli elementi sono sereni. 
Di solito accade quando lei scopa fuori, lui gioca a calcetto e ha una segretaria figa e i figli hanno soldi a palate e lavoro garantito da raccomandazioni.
Anche un po' di cocaina aiuta, dicono. 
Per il resto il concetto di famiglia felice è quello che ha fatto più danni di tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ieri sera una tipa mi ha detto che scorpione e toro sono l'accoppiata perfetta.
> La famiglia felice secondo me è quella in cui tutti gli elementi sono sereni.
> Di solito accade quando lei scopa fuori, lui gioca a calcetto e ha una segretaria figa e i figli hanno soldi a palate e lavoro garantito da raccomandazioni.
> Anche un po' di cocaina aiuta, dicono.
> Per il resto il concetto di famiglia felice è quello che ha fatto più danni di tutti.


Oggi sei particolarmente positivo...
È che noi siamo cresciuti con la famiglia bredford e abbiamo sviluppato aspettative troppo alte...
Che inevitabilmente si sono per alcuni frantumate al suolo....


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ieri sera una tipa mi ha detto che scorpione e toro sono l'accoppiata perfetta.
> La famiglia felice secondo me è quella in cui tutti gli elementi sono sereni.
> Di solito accade quando lei scopa fuori, lui gioca a calcetto e ha una segretaria figa e i figli hanno soldi a palate e lavoro garantito da raccomandazioni.
> Anche un po' di cocaina aiuta, dicono.
> Per il resto il concetto di famiglia felice è quello che ha fatto più danni di tutti.


 svegliato bene danny ?


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi sei particolarmente positivo...
> È che noi siamo cresciuti con la famiglia bredford e abbiamo sviluppato aspettative troppo alte...
> Che inevitabilmente si sono per alcuni frantumate al suolo....


Ecco, appunto. 
Quella famiglia esisteva un tempo. 
Oggi restano le aspettative in un mondo che è cambiato. 
Per me la famiglia felice è quella in cui i legami sono forti, e nessuno può arrivare a scalfirli. 
In parole povere, non esistono tradimenti perché nessuno ne sente l'esigenza.
Stranamente non è un modello di famiglia che va per la maggiore,  in un'età in cui si è tutto molto intimoriti dai legami forti ed esclusivi.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> svegliato bene danny ?


Sono andato a letto alle 4 e mi sono svegliato alle 7,00.
Grazie.
Sono cinicamente sereno.


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono andato a letto alle 4 e mi sono svegliato alle 7,00.
> Grazie.
> Sono cinicamente sereno.



 3 ore di sonno?????


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi sei particolarmente positivo...
> È che noi siamo cresciuti con la famiglia bredford e abbiamo sviluppato aspettative troppo alte...
> Che inevitabilmente si sono per alcuni frantumate al suolo....


Pensa che uno dei miei problemi invece è stato l'inevitabile tara delle mie aspettative sul mio vissuto famigliare.
L'amore non basta per riuscire, l'uomo non è fatto per restare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa che uno dei miei problemi invece è stato l'inevitabile tara delle mie aspettative sul mio vissuto famigliare.
> L'amore non basta per riuscire, l'uomo non è fatto per restare.


Hai detto una grande verità...l amore non basta per riuscire...
Infatti ci siamo tutti (o quasi) sfracellati a terra ...
Chi dalla parte del torto chi della ragione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ieri sera una tipa mi ha detto che scorpione e toro sono l'accoppiata perfetta.
> La famiglia felice secondo me è quella in cui tutti gli elementi sono sereni.
> Di solito accade quando lei scopa fuori, lui gioca a calcetto e ha una segretaria figa e i figli hanno soldi a palate e lavoro garantito da raccomandazioni.
> Anche un po' di cocaina aiuta, dicono.
> Per il resto il concetto di famiglia felice è quello che ha fatto più danni di tutti.


Il mio thread nasce perché altrove era stato detto “la mia non è una famiglia felice”.
Io credo che la famiglia e la coppia non felici si verifichino quando un componente della coppia (i poveri figli lasciamoli stare perché sono solo sintomi o vittime del disastro) o entrambi vedono deluse le proprie aspettative perché erano irrealisticamente di soddisfazione individuale.
Raramente ho visto riconoscere questa illusione egocentrica.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio thread nasce perché altrove era stato detto “la mia non è una famiglia felice”.
> Io credo che la famiglia e la coppia non felici si verifichino quando un componente della coppia (i poveri figli lasciamoli stare perché sono solo sintomi o vittime del disastro) o entrambi *vedono deluse le proprie aspettative perché erano irrealisticamente di soddisfazione individuale.*
> Raramente ho visto riconoscere questa illusione egocentrica.


Sì, spesso è così.
Perché una coppia funzioni, occorre abbandonare il proprio centro per trovarne uno comune.
Nella realtà questo non accade sempre . Spesso vi è chi si adatta alle esigenze dell'altro e chi pretende che ciò avvenga.


----------



## bettypage (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio thread nasce perché altrove era stato detto “la mia non è una famiglia felice”.
> Io credo che la famiglia e la coppia non felici si verifichino quando un componente della coppia (i poveri figli lasciamoli stare perché sono solo sintomi o vittime del disastro) o entrambi vedono deluse le proprie aspettative perché erano irrealisticamente di soddisfazione individuale.
> Raramente ho visto riconoscere questa illusione egocentrica.


Personalmente sono entrata in crisi con la maternità e quando  sono uscita da questa crisi d'identità non ho avuto difficoltà a riconoscere la mia illusione egocentrica. Semplicemente l'arrivo dei mie bimbi(adorati) ha rivoluzionato la mia vita molto più di quella di mio marito. Ne sono uscita con molta consapevolezza e soprattutto mi aspetto che questi terremoti interiori possano ripresentarsi. La coppia è composta da 2 individui mutevoli. Non si può pensare di cristalizzarsi e neanche un'evoluzione simbiotica. 
Credo quindi che le famiglie felici siano composte da coppie in cui le crisi si affrontino come opportunità di crescita e non come un liberi tutti. C'è disciplina e forza di volontà per far funzionare il rapporto, nonché onestà intellettuale e confronto o semplicemente come dice Nietzsche:
In procinto di contrarre un matrimonio bisogna porsi la domanda: credi tu di poter ben conversare fino alla vecchiaia con questa donna? Ogni altra cosa nel matrimonio è transitoria, mentre la maggior parte del tempo della vita comune è presa dalla conversazione.


----------



## bettypage (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, spesso è così.
> Perché una coppia funzioni, occorre abbandonare il proprio centro per trovarne uno comune.
> Nella realtà questo non accade sempre . Spesso vi è chi si adatta alle esigenze dell'altro e chi pretende che ciò avvenga.


Secondo me il baricentro muta a seconda dei momenti e delle necessità altrimenti lo squilibrio a lungo andare fa crollare tutti


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me il baricentro muta a seconda dei momenti e delle necessità altrimenti lo squilibrio a lungo andare fa crollare tutti


Sì. Ovviamente perché muti ogni persona della coppia deve essere disponibile a cercare un equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Personalmente sono entrata in crisi con la maternità e quando  sono uscita da questa crisi d'identità non ho avuto difficoltà a riconoscere la mia illusione egocentrica. Semplicemente l'arrivo dei mie bimbi(adorati) ha rivoluzionato la mia vita molto più di quella di mio marito. Ne sono uscita con molta consapevolezza e soprattutto mi aspetto che questi terremoti interiori possano ripresentarsi. La coppia è composta da 2 individui mutevoli. Non si può pensare di cristalizzarsi e neanche un'evoluzione simbiotica.
> Credo quindi che le famiglie felici siano composte da coppie in cui le crisi si affrontino come opportunità di crescita e non come un liberi tutti. C'è disciplina e forza di volontà per far funzionare il rapporto, nonché onestà intellettuale e confronto o semplicemente come dice Nietzsche:
> In procinto di contrarre un matrimonio bisogna porsi la domanda: credi tu di poter ben conversare fino alla vecchiaia con questa donna? Ogni altra cosa nel matrimonio è transitoria, mentre la maggior parte del tempo della vita comune è presa dalla conversazione.


Ma sai al momento del matrimonio c’è entusiasmo e quella euforia di iniziare una fase nuova non fa vedere molto di sé e dell’altro. Che ne sappiamo di come evolveremo e di come evolverà l’altro?
È com  cambiare casa. Sembra una meravigliosa opportunità, ma poi i vicini fanno rumore, si rompe la braga, cambiamo lavoro e ci tocca fare più strada e la casa ci piace molto meno. Ma abbiamo il mutuo e case migliori non sono a nostra portata.
Quello che io avrei voluto era onestà.


----------



## ologramma (2 Luglio 2021)

Ragazzuoli ricordo che una volta il matrimonio era una cosa seria mi spiego ,ho detto di mio nonno hai primi del novecento conobbe mia nonna e scrisse una lettera ai suoi genitori che dopo verifiche accettarono. Matrimonio felice cinque figli ,fuori in tenera età ,gli antibiotici non c'erano se no ..., Miei genitori si conobbero ora della seconda guerra mondiale fidanzato e dopo matrimonio e nacqui io e dopo mio fratello ,unione lunga e vista da me fino all'ultimo rispettosa e felice, già era simile alle nostre storie.Quindi io conobbi mia moglie ,sposati ,figli due , vissuto felicemente le tappe della vita che ci ha proposto ,superato ostacoli insieme ,peccato il mio scivolamento se no la cosa era perfetta ,viviamo ancora in armonia ,gioiamo dell'essere nonni, abbiamo una marea di cose che ci piacciono fare insieme ,solo quella cosina non scoperta sta nel mio cervello in quel angolino che delle volte riaffiora non rinnego quello che ho fatto ,lo sapete l'ho scritto molte volte ma ricordo che ci sono altre cose ha minare una unione perfetta non sto ad elencare ,solo se la famiglia è unita tutto si supera .Questo è il mi ma ad altri non può andar bene  e qui nascono casini


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2021)




----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Ma a quella distanza si sente


----------

